# Insuring a Gibraltar registered car pending Spanish registration.



## MatthewT (Nov 28, 2021)

I am in the UK and will move to Spain in December.
I have bought a Gibraltar registered car in the UK to drive down to Spain. I am having a problem finding a company to insure it for the journey to Spain whilst it is still Gib registered.
No Spanish insurer that I have talked to will insure it unless it on temporary "Green Plates" or is in Spain already. Not possible as the car is in the UK.
No UK insurer that I have spoken to will insure it unless it is UK registered or going to be UK registered, and only for journeys to the relevant testing stations etc to achieve UK registration, not for general use. Not possible as it it prohibitively expensive and time consuming.
No Gibraltar insurer that I have spoken to will insure it unless I have a registered address in Gibraltar. Not possible as I don't.
Ideally, I need a Spanish insurer that will insure it temporarily on the Chassis Number or Gibraltar plates, pending Spanish registration. I will then take out normal insurance for the year with them.
I have engaged a Gestor in Spain to register the car upon my arrival on the 18/19th of December.
I would really appreciate any advice or suggestions of insurance companies that have an understanding of this requirement. Most 'normal' insurance companies can't accommodate such things, so I need a specialist.
Any advice or help would be graciously and gratefully received
Many Thanks.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

You'll not be the first to find that what seems like a good idea at the time turns out to be a complete nightmare.

I may be wrong but it could be that you will find yourself hit for taxes and import duties.

Gibraltar vehicles belonging to locals living in Spain are being impounded 

My advice, get shot of it to some other unsuspecting punter and if you MUST buy something in UK make it Spanish regged or at the very least from other EU country!


----------



## MatthewT (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi, I'm happy to register it as Spanish and pay the import duty, I've looked into that and it's not expensive for the vehicle that I have. i think that the issue that you refer to is for Gibraltar cars that are owned by Spanish citizens, drive in Spain but remain unregistered in Spain.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with Mata that you may have created more of a problem than you realize. I mean, you seem to have researched it but have been caught off guard by the insurance issue. I mean, could there be some other surprises down the road. My experience with immigration and customs issues is that as you deviate from the "happy path", your issues increase exponentially. My advice is always to do things as simply as possible and the less you are bringing across the border, the better.

I don't have specific information about your issue. But I know that in the US, in lieu of insurance, you can get a surety bond. I don't know how that would work for you as you are not in the US and are dealing with 3.5 different jurisdictions.

Another option would be to rent a car/truck/van with a tow rig?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Have you considered having the car transported to Spain for you? It looks like the service is still offered by several companies and can be cost effective. That way you can fly and not have the hassle of having to fit snow tyres just to drive through France, or indeed the Spanish mountains if you are ultimately going south.

December in the snow is not the time to be getting to know a car whose quirks are unknown to you.

By the way the Pyrenees have already had 40 cm snow falls on the French side and more is expected this week.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I am a bit confused here. How can the OP have bought a Gib registered car without having an address in Gibraltar to register it to?

Where is this car registered now? Surely that is the point as the place of registartion is where it should be insured.


----------



## MatthewT (Nov 28, 2021)

The car is a Gibraltar registered car, bought at a specialist left hand drive centre in Greater London. It remains a Gib registered car until we re-register it in Spain.


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

Talk to Confused.com. They insured a motorhome that I bought in France and brought home to the UK on French plates which was then imported into the UK and reinsured. The 28 day cover included green card.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

MatthewT said:


> The car is a Gibraltar registered car, bought at a specialist left hand drive centre in Greater London. It remains a Gib registered car until we re-register it in Spain.


I assume that means it is still in the name of the previous owner then? 
Can't the LHD dealership help you out ?

If they are selling on vehicles in this way they must get this all the time.


----------

